# Your Outdoor Decorations/Setup...Let's See What Ya Got



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

@Michael__Myers Top notch. Nice job on the lighting


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

BiggieShawty said:


> @Michael__Myers Top notch. Nice job on the lighting


Thank you 😁


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Your lighting is amazing, great job. I am doing outdoors next weekend.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

dbruner said:


> Your lighting is amazing, great job. I am doing outdoors next weekend.


Thank you  Have fun setting up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so far still need to do witches hut




































Finishing the hut today but here is what's in it so far


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok so far still need to do witches hut
> View attachment 752943
> 
> 
> ...


I love all of this! What did you use for the roof on the hut?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NormalLikeYou said:


> I love all of this! What did you use for the roof on the hut?


Thank you 
I used metal galvanize sheet, with a layer under it of roofing paper


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you
> I used metal galvanize sheet, with a layer under it of roofing paper


Ah! I could tell the edge I could see didn’t look like cardboard, but the inside did. Thank you! I’m hoping to put a witch’s hut together this year.


----------



## Desiree515 (Oct 11, 2020)

This looks awesome! Great job!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Like how u put the pumpkin twins in the hearse!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok so far still need to do witches hut
> View attachment 752943
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' gooood! Love the colors


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone working on witch hut more pics to come


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We are only setting up things outside that can fit into existing plant beds at the moment, since we will probably want one or two more lawn mowings before we set up the full fences & cemetery. This year we are going to try the beef netting spiderwebs for the first time, so our witch silhouette that usually casts a shadow on the front of our house is being sent to the side yard. My DH bought these lightning light stakes who-knows-when, and they make sounds of lightning crashes and thunder. They broke at some point and he fixed them today, and I went outside to figure out where they should be added in.

Guess who's witch silhouette can now cast spells?! 



















They flicker sporadically under her fingers. The other spotlight (trees and flying ghosts) may end up moving somewhere else, but DS7 set it up tonight so we'll let it live there a while to make him happy. And for sure we'll be closing our blinds so that you can't see into the house - this was a quick "what else can I put out tonight?" sort of evening!

ETA - forgot to say that I'm looking forward to the pics that will be added to this thread, and everything so far is looking wonderful!


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

Michael-Myers would love to see those webs on the house in daylight. Great job. Impressive layering.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

@Jenn&MattFromPA That is quite a silhouette! Pretty cool


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

eyedoc said:


> Michael-Myers would love to see those webs on the house in daylight. Great job. Impressive layering.


Thanks 😁

I do have some daytime pics but from last years setup with the webs. I'll take some fresh ones tmw morning and post em then. It's already dusk and the lights are on now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the witch hut decorated


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

@Saki.Girl Looks cool and creeepy


----------



## Nightsky479 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just a few props from our display


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Nightsky479 said:


> Just a few props from our display
> 
> 
> View attachment 753097
> View attachment 753098


Very nice. Love your pumpkin scarecrow and nice work on your cauldron


----------



## RatFink (Sep 26, 2021)

@Michael__Myers. I LOVE your spider webs! What is your secret to making them look like that? Is it just cheesecloth that you strategically cut?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

RatFink said:


> @Michael__Myers. I LOVE your spider webs! What is your secret to making them look like that? Is it just cheesecloth that you strategically cut?


Thank you 😁 

It's beef netting from Trenton Mills. I just cut some at different lengths and just layer one on top of another in different spots for more depth.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

@eyedoc Here's the daytime web pics you inquired about


----------



## RRR2412 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Michael__Myers said:


> @eyedoc Here's the daytime web pics you inquired about
> 
> View attachment 753161
> 
> ...


That's an abundance of arachnids right there. Even Terminix would pass on that job.


----------



## Isithalloweenyet (Sep 27, 2021)

Your web work is kick ass, thanks for your inspiration! I'll be stepping up the spider game this year in my display. At our home we Have "Bert Skeleton" who's awakened on 10/1 by the spirit of Halloween. He moves around the yard each day in Oct (our BETTER version of Elf on the Shelf) Here's a link to past displays. Thanks for sharing your pics and ideas 💀 🎃


----------



## RatFink (Sep 26, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> Thank you 😁
> 
> It's beef netting from Trenton Mills. I just cut some at different lengths and just layer one on top of another in different spots for more depth.


Thanks you! Just ordered some and I am so excited to try this!


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


Beef netting work and layered lighting is top notch - looks great!


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> We are only setting up things outside that can fit into existing plant beds at the moment, since we will probably want one or two more lawn mowings before we set up the full fences & cemetery. This year we are going to try the beef netting spiderwebs for the first time, so our witch silhouette that usually casts a shadow on the front of our house is being sent to the side yard. My DH bought these lightning light stakes who-knows-when, and they make sounds of lightning crashes and thunder. They broke at some point and he fixed them today, and I went outside to figure out where they should be added in.
> 
> Guess who's witch silhouette can now cast spells?!
> 
> ...


Great shadow lighting! And the added touch of the spell casting is a great addition!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Engineerchic said:


> That's an abundance of arachnids right there. Even Terminix would pass on that job.


🤣 🤣



Isithalloweenyet said:


> Your web work is kick ass, thanks for your inspiration! I'll be stepping up the spider game this year in my display. At our home we Have "Bert Skeleton" who's awakened on 10/1 by the spirit of Halloween. He moves around the yard each day in Oct (our BETTER version of Elf on the Shelf) Here's a link to past displays. Thanks for sharing your pics and ideas 💀 🎃


Much appreciated 😁 Nice setup yourself 



RatFink said:


> Thanks you! Just ordered some and I am so excited to try this!


Cool cool, have fun with it 



Detour said:


> Beef netting work and layered lighting is top notch - looks great!


Thank you very much 😁


----------



## Etownes (Sep 27, 2021)

Isithalloweenyet said:


> Your web work is kick ass, thanks for your inspiration! I'll be stepping up the spider game this year in my display. At our home we Have "Bert Skeleton" who's awakened on 10/1 by the spirit of Halloween. He moves around the yard each day in Oct (our BETTER version of Elf on the Shelf) Here's a link to past displays. Thanks for sharing your pics and ideas 💀 🎃


what skeletons are using that are poseable?


----------



## Isithalloweenyet (Sep 27, 2021)

First one I bought a few years back was Crazy Bonez ($40 then, now $130 on Amazon) and box store (Lowes) skeletons. Posing is creatively assisted with ground stakes and fishing wire hanging from the tree above. Each night I reposition him is a mission, but it's fun. Looking for a long term solution. The shoulder joints become very weak and break from all the positioning. I've gone through several iterations of Bert. Hoping to fins a way to strengthen the joints maybe? Or replace with something better...


----------



## MoreArtistThanEngineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...





Saki.Girl said:


> Got the witch hut decorated
> View attachment 753089
> 
> 
> ...


Very neat. Love how you painted glow in the dark paint at the bottom of the pot. What did you use to make the bubbles in the kettle? (if you are willing to share).


----------



## WitchyPoo2 (Jul 29, 2021)

BiggieShawty said:


> @Michael__Myers Top notch. Nice job on the lighting


Lighting looks great. What is the material you used on the house that looks like spider webs?


----------



## WitchyPoo2 (Jul 29, 2021)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok so far still need to do witches hut
> View attachment 752943
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyPoo2 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ChaosKatie (Nov 11, 2019)

Well these are from the last few years, I'll definitely post the new pics after we are done setting up.

We make the majority of the décor as well. Last year we only did a small display for people to drive by and see, and 2019 was terrible because our power was out the entire week of Halloween....it just ruined it. So we are really hoping for a good turnout this year and putting all our hearts into it. WE LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!

This is my first post on the forum, can't wait to see what you all think! 😄

www.goldridgehalloween.com


















































































TRICK . . . . . . . . . . . OR . . . . . . TREAT?!? 😈


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

WitchyPoo2 said:


> Lighting looks great. What is the material you used on the house that looks like spider webs?


Thanks  It's beef netting from Trenton Mills.


----------



## NanaChar1313 (Apr 19, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


What did you use for the cobwebs?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice setups @WitchyPoo2 and @ChaosKatie 😁


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

NanaChar1313 said:


> What did you use for the cobwebs?


It's beef netting from Trenton Mills 👌


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MoreArtistThanEngineer said:


> Very neat. Love how you painted glow in the dark paint at the bottom of the pot. What did you use to make the bubbles in the kettle? (if you are willing to share).


My cauldron is the one from homedepot this year. It lights up and even makes bubble noises as if was boiling. The bubbles is just a sheet of plastic formed to bubbles


----------



## ChaosKatie (Nov 11, 2019)

Michael__Myers said:


> Very nice setups @WitchyPoo2 and @ChaosKatie 😁


Thanks! You too!


----------



## KnottyDayzWickedWayz (Jul 8, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


Looks Amazing! Lighting is inviting. and Spooky spider webs!


----------



## KnottyDayzWickedWayz (Jul 8, 2020)

Nightsky479 said:


> Just a few props from our display
> 
> 
> View attachment 753097
> View attachment 753098


Super Fun!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

KnottyDayzWickedWayz said:


> Looks Amazing! Lighting is inviting. and Spooky spider webs!


Much appreciated


----------



## alm99 (Mar 11, 2016)

What spot/flood light do you all use to get that purple background color?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

alm99 said:


> What spot/flood light do you all use to get that purple background color?


Not sure if your question was intended for me or not, but I do have purple lighting so I'll answer your question 👌 

Over several years I've purchased Gemmy and Home Accents holiday spotlights from Spirit and Home Depot. They are nothing special. Just basic LED spotlights


----------



## NanaChar1313 (Apr 19, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> It's beef netting from Trenton Mills 👌


Thanks, was talking to my boyfriend and he likes that idea.


----------



## Booda (Jan 15, 2019)

All of you have great looking decorations and setups. Amazing what several of you have designed and implemented.


----------



## Leighdraws.com (Aug 30, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...





Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, this is amazing! It must have taken ages, and it looks incredible. love the conpbwebs and the spiders and the lights and the glowing skulls and everything. Just wow! I live in the uk and have heard of us halloween but had no idea whats actually involved. Fabulous!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

ChaosKatie said:


> Well these are from the last few years, I'll definitely post the new pics after we are done setting up.
> 
> We make the majority of the décor as well. Last year we only did a small display for people to drive by and see, and 2019 was terrible because our power was out the entire week of Halloween....it just ruined it. So we are really hoping for a good turnout this year and putting all our hearts into it. WE LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing! [emoji316]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fsanders (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful job very tight design and concept!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Leighdraws.com said:


> Oh my goodness, this is amazing! It must have taken ages, and it looks incredible. love the conpbwebs and the spiders and the lights and the glowing skulls and everything. Just wow! I live in the uk and have heard of us halloween but had no idea whats actually involved. Fabulous!


Thanks for the compliment 😁


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


Darn, you're done, and I'm still repairing stuff from last years storm damage. Your use of color makes the best your display.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Bluesdaddy said:


> Darn, you're done, and I'm still repairing stuff from last years storm damage. Your use of color makes the best your display.


Sorry to hear you had damage last year. Weather is always the biggest threat for what we all do.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

All of your setups are amazing, especially the lighting! My outdoors gets set up this weekend.


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

Michael__Myers said:


> @eyedoc Here's the daytime web pics you inquired about
> 
> View attachment 753161
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the daytime pics. Somebody was a busy camper this summer cutting up that many webs! Great job!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

eyedoc said:


> Thanks for sharing the daytime pics. Somebody was a busy camper this summer cutting up that many webs! Great job!


Thanks 😁 and no problem  

I cut these up last fall while watching football on the weekends 🤣 Think it was 3 weekends worth. Little here, little there, tried to space out the workload.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Everyone posting so far looks good. I got nuthin' yet ha ha ha. Need to get that last mow in tomorrow & was intending on starting but rain predicted for Sat - Mon. At least next weeks temps will be cooler. Hopefully I can at least get the lights in my bushes & change out the bulbs in the fixtures & squeeze whatever else I can in there that isn't affected by rain.


----------



## NewLeafHaunt (Aug 25, 2021)

Still need to do a few things but most of it is up. Trying to make 12ft blend a bit more. And cant put out the man eating homedepot plant yet


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

NewLeafHaunt said:


> Still need to do a few things but most of it is up. Trying to make 12ft blend a bit more. And cant put out the man eating homedepot plant yet
> View attachment 753651
> View attachment 753652
> View attachment 753653
> View attachment 753654


All these nice eye popping colors. Might be the angle but your 12'er seems to get lost in the pink...another color just for him maybe?. Your skull flowers are awesome!!!! Did you make them yourself? Great idea!!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Our Yard Display so far!!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Revamped my Mausoleum this year. Much bigger, replaced the roof and got a new paint job...


----------



## NewLeafHaunt (Aug 25, 2021)

Yodlei said:


> All these nice eye popping colors. Might be the angle but your 12'er seems to get lost in the pink...another color just for him maybe?. Your skull flowers are awesome!!!! Did you make them yourself? Great idea!!


Yeah I will have to try changing the skele colors maybe green or something!

Yeah I saw the skull sunflowers online and it instantly made me realize I needed an evil garden. Used dollar tree skulls and discount hobby lobby flowers whatever I could get.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Love the setup @Glass 'eye'


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Got my display up and running! Had alot of problems this year. Bad cords, bad outlets bad lights...but I think I fixed most of the issues.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> @eyedoc Here's the daytime web pics you inquired about
> 
> View attachment 753161
> 
> ...


Going to try to put some up this weekend, what did you use to clip them at the top? 
How well do they hold up with rain and wind?


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Glass 'eye' said:


> Our Yard Display so far!!
> 
> View attachment 753658


Very similar footprint and lighting scheme we use. I'm still building the entry columns for this year's project of a new fence and cemetery entry gates with columns - so won't be setup for a bit yet. Love the shadows you can get on the neighboring house.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Shyra said:


> Going to try to put some up this weekend, what did you use to clip them at the top?
> How well do they hold up with rain and wind?


I use these S shaped gutter clips and hook them in the siding. Got em from Amazon. To secure the bottom of the webs, I stretch the webs and use ties/twisties like from a loaf of bread, fruit/vegetable bag area from the grocery store, and secure them to my net lights on my straw bales.

For me, as long as they're secure, rain and wind are no issues at all. It'll float in the wind like a real spider web would and when it gets rained on, it'll dry out in the sunshine like anything else. Hope this helps. Any other questions just ask


----------



## MandoMc5 (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow! This looks great!


View attachment 753659

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I got my spider put up and lights out, but I keep changing my light pattern and I realized that I am now short by several sets of lights. I wish I had known that the HD spider would be so time consuming to assemble--seriously, almost not worth it.


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow! Great job! What part of the country are you located?



Michael__Myers said:


> "Finished" my outdoor setup tonight. There's always a few tweaks here and there but it's pretty much done. Set it up a week earlier than normal because next week will be a little bit busy plus there's a wet weather pattern on the horizon. Really didn't wanna battle rain along with family plans.
> 
> Each year I get more and more sore doing this 🤣 But now I can relax...and set up the inside now 🙃😁
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

beecherman said:


> Wow! Great job! What part of the country are you located?


Just in Oklahoma, no biggie lol


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Only nighttime shots so far, and I still need to light half the cemetery but here goes. There are still CRATES on the porch of things to go out (cemetery fence, 5 crows, more lighting). But the big props are all there.

I still need to work on pumpkin vines but Amzon is bringing supplies this week for an idea that MIGHT work and would be not so messy as other ideas I had.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> Only nighttime shots so far, and I still need to light half the cemetery but here goes. There are still CRATES on the porch of things to go out (cemetery fence, 5 crows, more lighting). But the big props are all there.
> 
> I still need to work on pumpkin vines but Amzon is bringing supplies this week for an idea that MIGHT work and would be not so messy as other ideas I had.
> View attachment 753947
> ...


Looking good! Are all of your smaller lighted props - candles, lanterns, etc. on 110v? Love that attention to lighting details.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

We still have more to do, but we got Walter and Basic Becky up this weekend. 

FYI, she is not actually hanging from his arm. She's on a pole stuck in the ground. I would not advise adding any weight to these guys arms/hands. I imaging they would break quite easily.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Detour said:


> Looking good! Are all of your smaller lighted props - candles, lanterns, etc. on 110v? Love that attention to lighting details.


Thanks! The lit cemetery props (candles, light on the severed head in a basket, pink glow inside the grieving widow) are all running off 12V DC. But the hanging lamp near the ghoul and the floods are 110V. The pumpkins are all solar lights (which I am starting to regret because 2 are in the shade too much and I either have to move them or replace their lights ... probably going to replace their lights).

I had most of it up Saturday but didn't get candles out til yesterday afternoon and I admit they make a big difference. Last year was the first year I made them and using the t-tap connectors on all the wires was physically painful on the finger-tips. So I was dreading doing it this year and sort of talking myself out of it. But deploying them on year 2 was easy, and I think they add a lot of ambience.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> Thanks! The lit cemetery props (candles, light on the severed head in a basket, pink glow inside the grieving widow) are all running off 12V DC. But the hanging lamp near the ghoul and the floods are 110V. The pumpkins are all solar lights (which I am starting to regret because 2 are in the shade too much and I either have to move them or replace their lights ... probably going to replace their lights).
> 
> I had most of it up Saturday but didn't get candles out til yesterday afternoon and I admit they make a big difference. Last year was the first year I made them and using the t-tap connectors on all the wires was physically painful on the finger-tips. So I was dreading doing it this year and sort of talking myself out of it. But deploying them on year 2 was easy, and I think they add a lot of ambience.


Curious on the t-tap connectors - so does each candle set have it's own power source and you just used the t-connectors for the multiple lights? Or are all of them being fed from one power source?

When I did my candles last year, I wired 110v AC using flicker bulbs and vampire sockets on lamp cord. I try to keep everything fed so that I can turn off/on via photocell. 

I'm planning to add more candles at some point, and probably need to find a better way to handle the lights and electrical.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Still have some more tombstones and skeletons to put out. Animatronics will go up in a couple weeks.


----------



## LV2HLWN (Aug 24, 2020)

Everyone's displays look great. I hoping for a good Halloween night this year.

Here's my little display...

Happy Haunting!
C


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

LV2HLWN said:


> Everyone's displays look great. I hoping for a good Halloween night this year.
> 
> Here's my little display...
> 
> ...


That is awesome!


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

Some pics of my weekend progress. No lighting out yet, too rainy, but hopefully soon. Need to figure out how to attach hats to my witch and other props so they don’t blow off. Might Velcro or just glue them on.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Detour said:


> Curious on the t-tap connectors - so does each candle set have it's own power source and you just used the t-connectors for the multiple lights? Or are all of them being fed from one power source?
> 
> When I did my candles last year, I wired 110v AC using flicker bulbs and vampire sockets on lamp cord. I try to keep everything fed so that I can turn off/on via photocell.
> 
> I'm planning to add more candles at some point, and probably need to find a better way to handle the lights and electrical.


Yes, all the candles have 2 wires coming off of them with spade terminals (the kind that are covered by the plastic sleeve) and I have a 14 gauge 2-conductor wire carrying 12V from the 12V supply. That 12V trunk runs behind all the tombstones and the wires from the candles slips under the tombstones and connects into the 12v with a t-tap connector. Supposedly these connectors should fit well on the 14g trunk ... I even bought all the wire and connectors from the same place and verified over email it would work. But in reality it is a huge pain-in-the-fingers to get the t-taps to close and stay closed.

Each candle is 2 LEDs in series, one flicker LED that runs off 9-14V and another LED that runs off 1.7V (pretty sure those are right voltage ranges). There is a sockit box behind a tombstone that has the 12VDC supply running off 110V power. I think it was leftover from a PC build so it is crazy oversized, each candle takes 20mA so 30ish only need 0.6A. But heck, it leaves me room to grow


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Godcrusher said:


> Still have some more tombstones and skeletons to put out. Animatronics will go up in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 753996


Where did you get that skeleton saber toothed cat? 😻


----------



## Tafkavince (Sep 20, 2015)

2021 just got up over the weekend


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tafkavince said:


> 2021 just got up over the weekend
> View attachment 754179
> View attachment 754179
> View attachment 754180
> ...


[emoji316]Looks fantastic! The light up bat on the tombstone is adorable! [emoji1660]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Really good yard displays everyone! I finally got started today. Just myself doing it this year - my daughters are on their own and wife has many medical issues plus my own aches and pains of aging. I'm still proud of what I got done and get to add the skeletons and decor touches this weekend.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

bayoubrigh said:


> Really good yard displays everyone! I finally got started today. Just myself doing it this year - my daughters are on their own and wife has many medical issues plus my own aches and pains of aging. I'm still proud of what I got done and get to add the skeletons and decor touches this weekend.
> View attachment 754263
> 
> 
> View attachment 754264


Looking great! Really like the spiderweb fencing! [emoji888]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Undead Viking (Aug 16, 2021)

This is my first time doing a yard haunt. Got inspired after last year’s Halloween. Thanks to covid I had some extra time last year and decided to go all in.


----------



## Undead Viking (Aug 16, 2021)

Here are a couple more night photos.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

@Undead Viking Very nice setup  Any chance I can borrow your camera/phone for a night? 😁 It takes some high quality pics 👌


----------



## Undead Viking (Aug 16, 2021)

@Michael__Myers Not sure if my wife is going to willingly let you borrow her iPhone. But if u scare her, she might drop it as she runs away.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

We still have a few things to tweak, but mostly done. For now. Now to work on the inside.


----------



## Nyya (Aug 16, 2021)

CJSimon said:


> We still have a few things to tweak, but mostly done. For now. Now to work on the inside.
> View attachment 754824
> View attachment 754825
> View attachment 754826
> ...


That coffee bar is fantastic. Great all around!


----------



## MandoMc5 (Sep 17, 2021)

Holy crap! That pirate ship is amazing!



LV2HLWN said:


> Everyone's displays look great. I hoping for a good Halloween night this year.
> 
> Here's my little display...
> 
> ...


----------



## Isithalloweenyet (Sep 27, 2021)

Finally getting around to sharing my display. A few years ago we began collecting dolls at yard sales, thrift stores, trash piles, my daughter's toy box. Our display is basically a "Creepy Haunted Doll Graveyard". Found the werewolf at the dump. New this year are the hanging cages, big spiders, and blacklight reflective dolls. Bought two blacklight floodlights, so I thought neoning a few dolls would be cool. Of course, there's also Bert Skeleton. Please check him out HERE and HERE. He is our Halloween version of Elf on the Shelf that holiday elf creature that wreaks havoc on your home while everyone is sleeping. Bert only comes alive on Oct 1 through the magic of Halloween. Attached are a few photos of some of the dolls. More to follow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

Those dolls are twisted… I love it!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Where did you get that skeleton saber toothed cat? 😻


Home Depot was selling them a couple of years ago


----------



## Isithalloweenyet (Sep 27, 2021)

Isithalloweenyet said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my display. A few years ago we began collecting dolls at yard sales, thrift stores, trash piles, my daughter's toy box. Our display is basically a "Creepy Haunted Doll Graveyard". Found the werewolf at the dump. New this year are the hanging cages, big spiders, and blacklight reflective dolls. Bought two blacklight floodlights, so I thought neoning a few dolls would be cool. Of course, there's also Bert Skeleton. Please check him out HERE and HERE. He is our Halloween version of Elf on the Shelf that holiday elf creature that wreaks havoc on your home while everyone is sleeping. Bert only comes alive on Oct 1 through the magic of Halloween. Attached are a few photos of some of the dolls. More to follow. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 754955
> 
> ...


A few more that didn't make the first post...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Undead Viking said:


> Here are a couple more night photos.


I've always liked the Halloweentown tombstones but Lenore is my favorite....ZR


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Isithalloweenyet said:


> A few more that didn't make the first post...
> View attachment 754973
> 
> View attachment 754974
> ...


The porch on your house is SO perfect for decorating. I want to somehow find jumbo dolls or mannequins for you to do this with on an even larger scale. This is too perfect and wonderfully disturbing!


----------



## Nyya (Aug 16, 2021)

Isithalloweenyet said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my display. A few years ago we began collecting dolls at yard sales, thrift stores, trash piles, my daughter's toy box. Our display is basically a "Creepy Haunted Doll Graveyard". Found the werewolf at the dump. New this year are the hanging cages, big spiders, and blacklight reflective dolls. Bought two blacklight floodlights, so I thought neoning a few dolls would be cool. Of course, there's also Bert Skeleton. Please check him out HERE and HERE. He is our Halloween version of Elf on the Shelf that holiday elf creature that wreaks havoc on your home while everyone is sleeping. Bert only comes alive on Oct 1 through the magic of Halloween. Attached are a few photos of some of the dolls. More to follow. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 754955
> 
> ...


 Showed this to my husband who said he didn't know what was creepier: clowns or dolls. Yours are really good. Love it.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Much MUCH more to come! This is my "It can get rained on" setup


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Hard to get all in one pic…..this is about half the display. The rest goes up this coming Saturday


----------



## Nyya (Aug 16, 2021)

Here's my 'Haunted Garden Party'

I was windy when I was taking some of the video; the screen in the 'party tent' usually looks much better. I will have to come up with a better solution next year for attaching it!














I fixed the lighting on the raven perch since this also so you can see the raven a bit more..

























































I've since gotten more red food coloring, so this isn't blue that you can barely see!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Just a few more...started with scarecrows as a theme but added pumpkin reaper and pumpkins


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> View attachment 755343
> View attachment 755344
> View attachment 755345
> View attachment 755346
> ...


What is the construction technique on the pumpkins? I love the texture you get on them!


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Finally.... transitioned from the prop building thread to the setup thread. Still have a few details to setup - but the bulk of the setup is complete.


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Here are some pics from Friday ‘open house’. Over 100 folks came to check out display. I’ll post more photos later. 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> What is the construction technique on the pumpkins? I love the texture you get on them!


Thank you Engineeringchic! It was Drachenfang's technique for paper mache and clay pumpkins. Once the clay is added and dried you can use brown paper towels and paint them on with mache paste. He removed the straight edges but since this was my first attempt at making them, I am not thrilled with their faces. But I will get better, I learned a lot with this year's work.


----------



## GoToTheLight (Oct 13, 2021)

Cross Posted to my Bootification Award thread.

Click the photo, then the arrow to play. Full screen using the two arrows in the upper right corner.

Sound on!

Haunt 2021 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

GoToTheLight said:


> Cross Posted to my Bootification Award thread.
> 
> Click the photo, then the arrow to play. Full screen using the two arrows in the upper right corner.
> 
> Haunt 2021 by telecast, on Flickr


Really like your lighted window displays! Awesome job! [emoji88][emoji316][emoji1660]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

GoToTheLight said:


> Cross Posted to my Bootification Award thread.
> 
> Click the photo, then the arrow to play. Full screen using the two arrows in the upper right corner.
> 
> Haunt 2021 by telecast, on Flickr


Cool setup. I like your vulture and Frankenstein's monster in the window


----------



## greatwhite70 (Jul 24, 2016)

not quite 100% still have some animatronics left to go out.


----------



## davidedwardjohnson (Sep 29, 2020)

This stuff is AMAZING!

Here's my yard this year! I added some walking dead and some other touches. I believe that the neighbors both love and secretly hate it. LOL! I know I can do better and always aspire to a lot more (so please be kind)... But it's a journey right? Every year is about growth!

Happy haunting, all! THANK YOU all for keeping me inspired and reaching for more every year!

DEJ






  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

greatwhite70 said:


> not quite 100% still have some animatronics left to go out.


Holy crap those Alien eggs turned out fan-freaking-tastic! I remember seeing your posts about making them awhile back. You could easily sell those  Excellent work all around!


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Finally got lights and spiders out. I'm glad i still have a couple of weekends to work on it,


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

And still more...


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

I should have posted my setup here, rather than creating a separate thread for it. Anyway, rather than reposting the pictures here's just the link to them.









This Year's Outside Haunt


Took an idea from a poster on here who created some pumpkin sentinels a few years back. Loved it so much I created two of my own for this year. I added a few sentinel minions from a previous year's haunt and incorporated them with a scared little girl with some strobe lights. As you can see...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## greatwhite70 (Jul 24, 2016)

Michael__Myers said:


> Holy crap those Alien eggs turned out fan-freaking-tastic! I remember seeing your posts about making them awhile back. You could easily sell those  Excellent work all around!


thanks


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

So far all I have is the pallet fence, Ocean Man's body, and some lights. The oranges are beautiful this year, though:


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow you all have such great displays. Thanks for sharing. I don't have video or a million pics to share but here is one that came out ok on the old iphone. I got the pumpkin stalker in the mail so he's proudly displayed! 11 more days, pray the weather works out! Still have one more animatronic to get out, the life sized coffin, a spooky tree and some tombstones. 💀 😁


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been slow with pictures, and this year I might make my own thread once we put all the animatronics out, because this is definitely our biggest & best display yet! We have a corner lot and when facing our house, we have our driveway on the left, then the part of the yard we do as a cornfield, then a tree in the middle, then a large cemetery area on the right. In the picture below, you can see my witch silhouette on the side of the house even though it's just getting dark.










Above & below are the right side of our yard - the cemetery. We ran out of dimmer lights and ordered more so we'll be replacing the bright white on the cemetery sign before Halloween, but DH wanted something on there now.



















One area of spiderwebs, behind the cornfield area & where TOTers will get candy - jump up spider and lots more spiders will be attached, some with glowing eyes.










Front tree -










Larry the Zombie & his skelly friend hanging out in our Jeep -










Blurry pic of the cobra, who is at the far left of our front yard before the driveway. He gets a LOT of compliments and the kids love him! He definitely looks good in an area that's got lots of fluffy plants rather than just flat ground, IMHO.










There's a ton more - I didn't add any of our cornfield area, and you can't really get an idea of the whole layout or what's in the cemetery. I'll keep taking pictures as we put more stuff out!


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Grave yard is mostly done so playing with some lighting. Now onto my hearse, witch and cauldron creep and haunted pumpkin patch. Going to be down to the wire for me this year.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I've been slow with pictures, and this year I might make my own thread once we put all the animatronics out, because this is definitely our biggest & best display yet! We have a corner lot and when facing our house, we have our driveway on the left, then the part of the yard we do as a cornfield, then a tree in the middle, then a large cemetery area on the right. In the picture below, you can see my witch silhouette on the side of the house even though it's just getting dark.
> 
> View attachment 755553
> 
> ...


 It all looks great! Excellent work on the webbing!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael__Myers said:


> It all looks great! Excellent work on the webbing!


Thank you! This is my first year using the beef netting and I LOVE IT!!!!! I absolutely took a lot of advice from this forum and learned about the look that I liked from a lot of members' photos. Seriously - I want to cover the entire YARD in this stuff!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thank you! This is my first year using the beef netting and I LOVE IT!!!!! I absolutely took a lot of advice from this forum and learned about the look that I liked from a lot of members' photos. Seriously - I want to cover the entire YARD in this stuff!! LOVE IT!!


Why stop at the entire yard? Might as well cover the entire house too  One of the best things about it is the reuse you'll get out of it next year too, minus having to do all that cutting.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

@Michael__Myers - don't tempt me! 
Also yes, I'm going to bag the webs based on section of house I take them from, so even if they don't get put up in the exact same spot next year, they'll cover the same area (or at least that's what I'm counting on!).


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> @Michael__Myers - don't tempt me!
> Also yes, I'm going to bag the webs based on section of house I take them from, so even if they don't get put up in the exact same spot next year, they'll cover the same area (or at least that's what I'm counting on!).


Good thinking and I basically stored them from last year in that way as far as separating, although mine was separating into 2 sections. One section was the outdoor webs and the other section was the webs used in the garage. That way I didn't just have a big pile of webs to figure out what went where because the outdoor webs and garage webs were cut in different lengths.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! So many great displays! We're just getting started on ours but this is what we have so far. This is the Great Pumpkin - he will be holding Linus in one hand when we're done. (My husband has spent hours building Linus from scratch.) For now, he's standing on Snoopy and has yellow feathers sticking out of his mouth (RIP Woodstock).

















Still to come is the spider's lair featuring giant spiders. There will be a no-scares option for the littles on the driveway side of the house.


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thank you! This is my first year using the beef netting and I LOVE IT!!!!! I absolutely took a lot of advice from this forum and learned about the look that I liked from a lot of members' photos. Seriously - I want to cover the entire YARD in this stuff!! LOVE IT!!


A good source on the beef netting? Thanks


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

My favorite place on the forum. Looking at the hard work people put in to make Halloween Fangtastic!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ghostephen said:


> A good source on the beef netting? Thanks


I got mine from Trenton Mills in Tennessee, USA. That's pretty much the main supplier and definitely the #1 recommended place I've seen on this Forum. I ordered mine back in June, and it might be too late to get some this year, but I highly recommend them. They come in rolls based on weight - I got a 5lb roll, and I will have PLENTY for years to come even though the webs (once you cut them) are actually reusable. There's a video on the Trenton Mills website as well as plenty of tutorials here on the Forum for how to cut them as well as the variety of ways you can display them. 






Halloween Decorations - Trenton Mills, LLC


Trenton Mills




www.trentonmills.com


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

This thread is so inspiring! I just completed my pirate yard display a few days ago. I have already been rewarded with several families coming by to tell me how much they look forward to our Halloween haunt.
I've noticed that many more homes in our usually staid and conservative neighborhood have done some kind of decorating for the season!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's this year's haunt, daytime version. Haven't even started playing around with the lighting, yet. Terribly disappointed in that regard, as a streetlight that was out for all of this year and much of last was recently fixed, pouring near daylight brightness into the yard at night.


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

Edmund K said:


> This thread is so inspiring! I just completed my pirate yard display a few days ago. I have already been rewarded with several families coming by to tell me how much they look forward to our Halloween haunt.
> I've noticed that many more homes in our usually staid and conservative neighborhood have done some kind of decorating for the season!


Everything looks awesome everyone! My first year setting up my yard was wondering about suggestions on light fixtures that gives the options of switching colors?


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Ghostephen said:


> Everything looks awesome everyone! My first year setting up my yard was wondering about suggestions on light fixtures that gives the options of switching colors?


I like Novostella brand on Amazon. We have a few types with remktes but losing the remotes is very real issue for us. So we get the ones with WiFi now and that lets us change colors pretty easily. "Blaze" have WiFi, "Blink" are bluetooth only. Which isn't horrible but we have everything on a Google controller so we can turn it all on or off from a voice command.

For lights that do not change colors, like my beloved solar spotlights, I just use lighting gels. I got a 20 pc set from Selens on Amzon and I cut a piece to fit my light, then fit it into the bezel (or use double sided tape when I am in a hurry). Cool white transforms into purple, burnt sienna, etc.

The OTHER thing to think of is how to hide your lights. I like to hide them so they aren't as visible during the day, but make them more visible at the same time. This year I made fake rocks with gallon milk jugs, spray foam, and dried moss. And stuck crows on them. There are more impressive things like this using 5 gallon buckets made to look like stumps, but I was in a hurry and these were quick.


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

Engineerchic said:


> I like Novostella brand on Amazon. We have a few types with remktes but losing the remotes is very real issue for us. So we get the ones with WiFi now and that lets us change colors pretty easily. "Blaze" have WiFi, "Blink" are bluetooth only. Which isn't horrible but we have everything on a Google controller so we can turn it all on or off from a voice command.
> 
> For lights that do not change colors, like my beloved solar spotlights, I just use lighting gels. I got a 20 pc set from Selens on Amzon and I cut a piece to fit my light, then fit it into the bezel (or use double sided tape when I am in a hurry). Cool white transforms into purple, burnt sienna, etc.
> 
> The OTHER thing to think of is how to hide your lights. I like to hide them so they aren't as visible during the day, but make them more visible at the same time. This year I made fake rocks with gallon milk jugs, spray foam, and dried moss. And stuck crows on them. There are more impressive things like this using 5 gallon buckets made to look like stumps, but I was in a hurry and these were quick.


Wow!! Such incredible info. Thanks so much.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Engineerchic said:


> I like Novostella brand on Amazon. We have a few types with remktes but losing the remotes is very real issue for us. So we get the ones with WiFi now and that lets us change colors pretty easily. "Blaze" have WiFi, "Blink" are bluetooth only. Which isn't horrible but we have everything on a Google controller so we can turn it all on or off from a voice command.
> 
> For lights that do not change colors, like my beloved solar spotlights, I just use lighting gels. I got a 20 pc set from Selens on Amzon and I cut a piece to fit my light, then fit it into the bezel (or use double sided tape when I am in a hurry). Cool white transforms into purple, burnt sienna, etc.
> 
> The OTHER thing to think of is how to hide your lights. I like to hide them so they aren't as visible during the day, but make them more visible at the same time. This year I made fake rocks with gallon milk jugs, spray foam, and dried moss. And stuck crows on them. There are more impressive things like this using 5 gallon buckets made to look like stumps, but I was in a hurry and these were quick.


Nice rocks! How did you have time to make those when you were making a million spray foam pumpkins?!


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Neighbor has a small boat parked in the road and I had a few extra skeletons and skeleton parts...


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Have a fountain? Need skeleton octopus and a fisherman, of course...


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Still working on the lighting. But I think my final result will be a mix between these two. Keep the props forward in the lawn, add downlighting with the tree, and light the house up in the background. 

So hard to find ways to include amber light with this display; Gollum, the Nazgul, the horse and the wolf weren't exactly running around carrying candles or lanterns in the books or movies. Best idea I could come up with was to create the braziers. Next year I'll add Saruman, should be able to put some candles around him.

Also want to add some Orc war banners before the big day but doubt I'll find the time to make those.


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Nearly done, except for fixing three of my props that just broke and putting up the 12 foot Skelly. Good thing I'm unemployed and have time. No wait a minute, that doesn't sound right ;-)


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Continued Part 2...


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Continued Part 3...


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> Continued Part 2...
> 
> View attachment 755911
> View attachment 755912
> ...


Have you had problems with your horses? I just bought 2. Both of them the back leg doesn't fit right. It actually fell off one of them. I was thinking of spraying some foam down inside.


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Homer Rocks said:


> Have you had problems with your horses? I just bought 2. Both of them the back leg doesn't fit right. It actually fell off one of them. I was thinking of spraying some foam down inside.


No problems on my end. Good luck!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Northwestern Hollow on FB


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Not done by a long shot but going up!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## MrYorkieLover (Sep 11, 2020)

This was saturday night. I will be fully set up this coming saturday


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

IowaGuy said:


> Northwestern Hollow on FB


I "liked" and followrd you. Can't wait to see the finished house.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> Continued Part 3...
> 
> View attachment 755918
> View attachment 755919
> ...


What wattage is your black light on your web? Love the look - but I haven't found the right light source for a similar affect.


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Detour said:


> What wattage is your black light on your web? Love the look - but I haven't found the right light source for a similar affect.


30 watts


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Edmund K said:


> This thread is so inspiring! I just completed my pirate yard display a few days ago. I have already been rewarded with several families coming by to tell me how much they look forward to our Halloween haunt.
> I've noticed that many more homes in our usually staid and conservative neighborhood have done some kind of decorating for the season!


Looking good, Ed.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> Looking good, Ed.


Hey, Roger, many thanks! We miss you here in the neighborhood, friend! Hope you and Bev are enjoying life; putting any of your awesome display up this year?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Daytime Halloween Eve


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Got the fortune teller’s tent done finally. Will hang the curtains and praying no one messes with it tonight. Still need to center Zaltana and move that last cord. I’m happy with where we landed, but not as excited as I will be tomorrow when the witch farm goes out. The path is from the cemetery gate leading up to the tent. Graveyard in front with the gravedigger and werewolf will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

We've got stuff


----------



## Ghostephen (Sep 11, 2021)

Test run, first night, first time, Raven’s Way Manor.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Great Pumpkin's revenge


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ladyfrog said:


> Great Pumpkin's revenge
> View attachment 756301
> 
> 
> ...



Nice use of that prop!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

internet troll said:


> Nice use of that prop!


My husband spent weeks building it 😆


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Got the fortune teller’s tent done finally. Will hang the curtains and praying no one messes with it tonight. Still need to center Zaltana and move that last cord. I’m happy with where we landed, but not as excited as I will be tomorrow when the witch farm goes out. The path is from the cemetery gate leading up to the tent. Graveyard in front with the gravedigger and werewolf will be done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really cool and spooky!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> That looks really cool and spooky!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> Great Pumpkin's revenge
> View attachment 756301
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Linus 🤣


----------



## 1989 hearse (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Here we go! Front yard first.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Side yard too!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Love the farm theme. Those baby lettuces are great! Reminds me of the Babyland General Hospital down here where you can see Cabbage Patch Kids being "born". And yes, I always thought that place was creepy.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Here’s some from my phone. The lighting was much better in person but you should get the idea. The highlight are my version of Pumpkinrot’s skeleton witches. I really love how they came out.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

[emoji316] Happy Halloween! [emoji316]














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Here we go! Front yard first.
> 
> View attachment 756353
> 
> ...


Super creative! Love it!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Night pictures are so much better!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Side yard:


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Here is my haunt from last night. In spite of the prop failures, it came out alright.


----------



## Mr.Skeleton (Nov 1, 2021)

texmaster said:


> View attachment 755982
> 
> 
> View attachment 755983


Hi texmaster, where did you find this pumpkin LED light?


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

We do a milder one because I have a special needs adult son who loves Halloween but scares easily.







View attachment 756506


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr.Skeleton said:


> Hi texmaster, where did you find this pumpkin LED light?


I bought that off an individual seller on ebay used 3 years ago.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Yorkie Lover.... epic man. Just epic 🤣


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally after a two year pause Hillcrest cemetery was back last night! Turn out ok it rained all day so had to scramble at 5pm to put the animatronics outside and setup the fog machine etc then one of the fog machine just died on me in the middle of the evening. But I had fun doing it and got lots people coming by taking pictures and enjoying the display!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Halloween 2021


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shyra said:


> Halloween 2021
> 
> View attachment 756525
> 
> ...


More pictures !


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shyra said:


> More pictures !
> View attachment 756533
> 
> View attachment 756535
> ...


That’s the garage with the dolls and drop window panel (big hit).


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

this was essentially my first haunt. I did some decorations previously, but went all out this time

Daytime walk through





after dark walk through


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

All of these are great! Give yourselves a pat on the back for your hard work and dedication. It takes a ton of effort and even some physical pain I know 🤣 but awesome job everyone!


----------



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Real simple. Didnt get have time to get much set up or get more than a handful of pics.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

afearlesshunter said:


> Real simple. Didnt get have time to get much set up or get more than a handful of pics.
> 
> View attachment 756618
> View attachment 756617
> ...


The cemetery looks awesome especially with the lighting! [emoji88]🪦


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not a very good photographer, but here's a few shots of my yard. Please excuse the power strip by the swinging zombie, I ran out of extension cords! LOL


----------



## MandoMc5 (Sep 17, 2021)

Where'd you get the suit of armor? It's awesome! Whole yard looks great!



Jeremy7 said:


> We've got stuff
> 
> View attachment 756292
> 
> ...


----------



## Genre (Oct 26, 2021)

Great displays everyone, thanks for sharing. Here are a few pictures of our first display from the weekend before Halloween when we had our party and Halloween night. Most things we either had already for our small balcony at our townhouse or we picked up at the Dollar Tree. We would buy a thing or two each year after Halloween ($7 Fog Machines) thinking we would use it the following year but it never seemed to really work out that way so finally having a house where we could decorate made the whole family happy. The coffins and the fence were made from a fence that hurricane Ida knocked down, between recovering the wood from the original fence and building the new fence and coffin I think it took me around 6 hours, mostly because I had no idea what I was doing or any plan for what I wanted. Overall we spent very little this year, probably around $40, but we have the fever now and the planning has already begun for next year.... Pirates! 





  








pxl_20211023_235536134mp_51626887067_o.jpg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




Ecto helped keep our ghost from leaving and others from crashing the party at my daughters request.










  








51646190360_ab957eeae6_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




Lighted pumpkins, coffins, and the tubes along the fence were all 5v and run using WLED on ESP8266










  








51645988369_10b74e6a41_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021












  








51645857898_184040da87_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




Ghost in the window will be a little smaller for next time.










  








51644809692_2a8bc0480b_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




Fog was rising a lot after trick or treating was over but stayed closer to the ground earlier in...










  








51628371244_eebb336eaf_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021












  








51627933583_ed80214621_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021












  








51624508540_af9c02c474_k.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




Finishing touches for the kids party the week before Halloween.










  








20211013_144638.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021




The rest of the Hurricane Ida damaged fence can be seen to the left in the picture waiting...
 









  








Front 1.jpeg




__
Genre


__
Nov 4, 2021


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

_Great displays everyone, thanks for sharing. Here are a few pictures of our first display from the weekend before Halloween when we had our party and Halloween night. Most things we either had already for our small balcony at our townhouse or we picked up at the Dollar Tree. We would buy a thing or two each year after Halloween ($7 Fog Machines) thinking we would use it the following year but it never seemed to really work out that way so finally having a house where we could decorate made the whole family happy. The coffins and the fence were made from a fence that hurricane Ida knocked down, between recovering the wood from the original fence and building the new fence and coffin I think it took me around 6 hours, mostly because I had no idea what I was doing or any plan for what I wanted. Overall we spent very little this year, probably around $40, but we have the fever now and the planning has already begun for next year.... Pirates!_


You went HAM this year and I love it! It's so much fun the first year you go from a townhouse to a full, big yard, isn't it? Fantastic job - congratulations!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------

